# Model Train podcasts?



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Can anyone recommend some Model Train podcasts...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com.

You clearly haven't checked it out yet. You want a magazine with great content? Videos? A podcast? A forum? Yep, they've got all that. And more. Pay them a visit.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com.
> 
> You clearly haven't checked it out yet. You want a magazine with great content? Videos? A podcast? A forum? Yep, they've got all that. And more. Pay them a visit.


Ok will do - thank you!


----------

